# Can regain the ability to edit my posts?



## Nemo888 (8 Oct 2013)

I can no longer edit posts, look at user profiles and the search function often fails me(though that may not be related). 

Could I get the edit function reinstated?


----------



## George Wallace (8 Oct 2013)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> I can no longer edit posts, look at user profiles and the search function often fails me(though that may not be related).
> 
> Could I get the edit function reinstated?



You only have a limited time to edit your posts.  If your posts are over that time limit there is no way to edit them.  It intended to keep people who post on this site "honest".  Nefarious edits by some less than scrupulous persons within that time limit are already seen and frowned upon heavily by the membership of this site. 

Sorry.  If you had not intended to post something on the internet, you should not have.   As a WARNING to all, the internet is not anonymous.  What you post is archived and recoverable by many in the know, even if you think you deleted it or edited it.  SEARCH ENGINES such as "the Wayback Machine are such tools.


----------



## Nemo888 (10 Oct 2013)

I can't edit posts at any time after they are made or look at profiles of other members. I had this ability and then it disappeared for some reason. I just want the ability to fix spelling and grammatical errors.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Oct 2013)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> I can't edit posts at any time after they are made or look at profiles of other members. I had this ability and then it disappeared for some reason. I just want the ability to fix spelling and grammatical errors.



Don't know what the problem is, but doing a spell, grammar, punctuation, syntax check* prior   * to hitting post would alleviate that problem


----------



## Nemo888 (11 Oct 2013)

That is not what I asked.


----------



## Franko (11 Oct 2013)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> That is not what I asked.



No, but if you take the steps George pointed out, you wouldn't have to edit at all.

PM the boss.

Locked.


----------

